# what do these numbers mean



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

2-6-2 Is there a chart available that explains these things?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> 2-6-2 Is there a chart available that explains these things?


Welcome to the site.
Look at the wheels on an locomotive.

2 in the front / 6 in the middle / 2 in the back.

That is a 2-6-2 configuration.

Others are say.....4-8-4, 4-8-4, 2-6-4 and so on. If it says 0-4-0 it only has four in the middle. Most likely that is a switcher engine.

http://thortrains.net/ Is a good site has a lot of info there, for the new person getting into trains.

There is a chart for REAL locomotives wheel configurations & classifications somewhere.

If you need to know something, by all means ask here.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Steam is real too Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Steam is real too Ed



Huh??


I meant that the chart I know of is available for REAL Locomotives listing the wheel configurations and classifications and road names. 

I know of no charts for the different MODELS of Locomotives made.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I know, I was just poking fun


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That was a quick response. Thanks. I have a small ho engine with four front wheels and two drive wheels. Would that be a 4-2-0?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> That was a quick response. Thanks. I have a small ho engine with four front wheels and two drive wheels. Would that be a 4-2-0?


Yes......unless your missing the back wheels.

Does it look like there is a place underneath for the back wheels?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It doesn't look like this one?
If so your missing the back 4 wheels.










This one?
I guess this would just be a 4-2? As there where never anymore?










What does yours look like?
Put a picture here.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Those are col pics Ed! I don't know that I've ever seen a 4-2-4 or a 4-2-0.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

More like the bottom picture. The coal car is screwed to the back with a dog-bone type connector but it is separate.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have a picture Hutch?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hutch said:


> 2-6-2 Is there a chart available that explains these things?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whyte_notation


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> More like the bottom picture. The coal car is screwed to the back with a dog-bone type connector but it is separate.



How big is it? 
What scale? 
Do you know?


A picture of different scales, you have a ruler?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Hutch said:


> More like the bottom picture. The coal car is screwed to the back with a dog-bone type connector but it is separate.


What scale are you working with? If it's an N scale engine, the tender (coal car) may be your power supply, the thing that makes your train go, in HO may be where your sound comes from if it has that feature, anything larger than HO it's really just for looks.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's a Bachman HO scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Features:*


Locomotive is a replica of the 1837 4-2-0 Lafayette.
Comes with nickel silver E-Z Track with gray roadbed: 12 curved, 1 straight and 1 straight terminal/rerailer creating a 47" x 38"
oval.
UL listed power pack is included with this set.
Your green and black Norris steam locomotive has
-skew wound motor.
-hardened carbon brushes.
-metal detail parts including handrails and bell.
-nickel silver wheels.
-smoke stack is very tall.
-engineer stands on the open gated platform behind the boiler.
Hand tooled green tender loaded with coal and the letters B&ORR painted yellow on each side.
Three historical B & O passenger cars are included: painted yellow, off white, green and brown.
Passenger cars are numbered 1, 2 and 3 in black.
Lifetime limited warranty comes with the locomotive.
History regarding The Lafayette is printed on the flip cover of the box.
All pieces contained in this set fit tightly within a styrofoam tray which slides into a windowed cardboard box for safe storage.
Bachmann Model BAC00628
Illustrated instruction manual assists the assembly and operation.


I got that all from here,
http://thats-impossible.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=66



I guess the correct terminology would be 4-2-0, is this what yours looks like?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice little engine. Luckily HO is the most popular scale so you're going to be able to find a lot of stuff for your layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is this one too.

*Hawthorne Village The Pegasus By Bachmann HO-Scale Electric Train Set... *

Bring home this exciting Pegasus train set, and you'll own an exciting piece of American history! A distinctive tribute to the trains that changed the way the railroads ran, this antique style HO-scale train set is an authentic re-creation from Bachmann Trains®, presented by The Bradford Exchange, Hawthorne Village Division.You're sure to be impressed by the extraordinary craftsmanship that defines the Pegasus train set. From the 4-2-0 Locomotive and tender to the 3 historical passenger coaches, every precision detail is designed to impress. A complete nickel silver track and speed controller, power pack kit, and illustrated instruction manual is included - everything you need to get your Pegasus train set up and running NOW. Intense demand is expected, so don't risk missing out on this important historic train replica. Order now!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's just one set. Here's the latest.








So far this has been a Christmas hobby but I plan to make some space to start working on it all year after we take down all the other Christmas stuff.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like you've got a table all ready to go, just put foam board on your wish list and you can get started the 26th!


----------

